# Banded incorrectly?



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

HELP did I make a mistake banding (castration)?

Isaac was banded at 2:15 pm but he seems so lethargic after. Temp. 101.5/101.6.

Jett temp 103 also banded and some what lethargic, but not as bad as Isaac.

Both are 12 weeks.

Is banding normally this hard on them?

Pictures of them both-do you see a mistake?

Do you need more pictures?

Isaac

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Isaac








Jett








Jett


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

Looks good to me, and my boys are usually a lot less active the day they are banded.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

The bands look to be where they should be, is it very warm there? The lethargy could be a combo of the banding and the heat. Have you seen them pee yet? Or are the ends of their peeps wet? Most often when I need to band, the little guys are a bit lethargic but I anxiously wait for them to potty afterwards so I know for sure that I didn't get too much in the band. It took the buckling I banded this past Spring almost 3 hours for me to see him pee.....I think he knew I was watching him.

I'm sure your boys are fine, make sure they are drinking plenty...even give them some sweet kool aid or gatorade so that they drink.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

Thank you FarmGirl 18 and Liz. It is humid here and I have offered Gatorade. Isaac was wet so he may have peed after the banding. I have given Nutri Drench. We will put a fan on them. I wasn't expecting this reaction so quickly and it had me scared. Thank you both for the reassurances.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

:hug: I'm positive as it cools off and they get more accustomed to the "odd" feeling they'll be back to being normal 3 month old kids!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

The bands look good; I usually wait til early evening to band my babies. They will sometimes cry and kick out, or lie down on their sides and stretch out. They may act depressed for up to 24 hours. Watch for unusual selling, heat, etc. Poor babies, it hurts! I'm a softie, so I usually give a tiny shot of Banamine 20 minutes before. Pygmies, I use .1 cc.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

The boys are back to some of their normal things, so I believe my scare is over with.


citylights said:


> They will sometimes cry and kick out, or lie down on their sides and stretch out. They may act depressed for up to 24 hours.


This is good to know; I had no idea about the depressed part. I will continue to monitor for the things you mentioned citylights, thank you. I will also go the Banamine route in the future.

Can you all tell it's my first time banding? Thanks again for the support. The boys seem to be really crashing and I thought for sure I must have done something wrong. I had no idea it could have such an effect on them.

Stacey or Mods please move this from EMERGENCY section. Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: EMERGENCY*



liz said:


> Have you seen them pee yet? Or are the ends of their peeps wet?


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: EMERGENCY*

Glad to hear they're feeling better. Seems like you did everything correct and the banding looks good. :thumb:



kelebek said:


> liz wrote:
> Have you seen them pee yet? Or are the ends of their peeps wet?
> 
> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


I take it Allison has had a good day since she's been giving everyone such a hard time this afternoon. :ROFL:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Before banding I give lidocaine in three separate injection areas where I'm going to band. I wait for the medication to kick in then band. Once the numbing agent wears off the nerve is deadened so my little guys haven't had any problem. I did 11 buckings this year and no issues. My vet came and did the 3 year old buck and followed the same procedure. He also did well. The vet commented that he was really expecting a rodeo although none of us was disappointed


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

In general I've found the first couple hours post banding can be hard on the little guys. Some even cry. I do the procedure right before bedtime so they can sleep it off. By the next morning they're much better, but can be sore for a few days.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you powderhooves and mnspinner. Sure thought I had read enough and although I was nervous, I knew I had to do it to get past the fear. Goes to show, you can always learn more.

powderhooves, I'm not going to let the boys read your post, they are sure to say "ah, duh grandma you didn't think of lidocaine!!!" :doh:



mnspinner said:


> but can be sore for a few days.


You're spot on about this, today is really the best day they have had-doing the most of their usual things.


----------

